
A plan to make money grow on trees - oska
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/24/redd-papua-new-guinea-money-grow-on-trees
======
raldi
There's a special place in Hell for people who write clickbait headlines
alluding to something and then hide the answer deep in a long, long,
meandering document.

Anyone want free HN karma? Just summarize in, like, a sentence what the
headline is referring to.

~~~
skybrian
Paying people in Papua New Guinea not to chop down their forest (as way of
preventing global warming) is harder than it sounds.

